# tour/ diy merch / planning < help? adventure adventure!!!!!



## adventureadventure (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello, 

My name is Anthony and i am in a band called Adventure, Adventure. We are relativly new and we are making our way thru the motions. Tour / DIY Merch / and Planning. Soon enough here we are going to be ready to hit the road. I am making this post to get in touch with new faces, friends and make connections so that we are in good standing when we do this. 

As usual money is going to be a big issue for us. We are interested in playing with bands somewhat similar to our style of music. We would like to make at least some money at these shows. And of course a place to crash and possibly food, or being pointed in the direction of dumpsters by locals or seasoned divers close to the venue.

We hail from New bern, North Carolina, and tour aside we are not apposed to playing shows that are already set. We play electric or acoustic depending on preference of the show. We play like punk/folky kinda stuff. Definitly for fans of defiance ohio, ghost mice, andrew jackson jihad, so on and so forth.

feel free to contact us on here for any topic. 
or [email protected]

you can hear our tunes @ Adventure, Adventure on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

i hope this thread leads to us being friends forever.


----------



## distro (Apr 3, 2010)

hey man i listened to yer music and its pretty rad. ill see you on the pink couch one day.


----------



## adventureadventure (Apr 4, 2010)

hahahaha very cool. hopefully so. thanks alot


----------



## adventureadventure (Apr 7, 2010)

we are playing a show in New Bern North Carolina this Friday. The 9th @ the Full Moon Salloon. 
w/ Whats Good, Adventure//Adventure, Pig Shit HUrricane, Bear Skeleton
Strats @ 8, 5 bucks with costume, 7 without // or suggested donation.


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 10, 2010)

Shit sounds good! If come towards Johnson City TN, I can probably get ya a show or place to crash/eat on the way to wherever. I've got a crust band starting here called Axehandle Mountain looking to branch out into North Carolina and other nearby states soon. Added ya'll with our Myspace page.


----------



## adventureadventure (Apr 17, 2010)

very cool, keep me informed of something we might wanna play.


----------



## adventureadventure (Apr 17, 2010)

i posted a bunch of stuff today. some new songs, some that have been reworked. check it out.


shows shows shows??????????????? we wanna play for you!


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 18, 2018)

Sweet. Safe travels....


----------

